# Need Help Fellas!  Reeves Drive System Logan 6565 Lubrication Help!!!



## Usmcdevildog (Jul 2, 2016)

Ok so I got new bearings from Scott and I gotta say I'm pretty sure he overnighted them to me, so thanks for that Scott, so I removed the pulley (jack shaft) and slid the old bearings off and went to put the new ones on I then noticed the little grease cup, so I opened it, it was full of blacknpowder!  I blew it all out and opened the set screw on the other side, I blew it out, everything seems fine I don't know how long it's been since this was oiled unless the black powder was some sort of graphite.  Nothing feels worn and the center pulley still slides back and forth fine, does anyone know what to put back in these holes for lubrication, I don't want to put the wrong thing in, oil seems like it would somehow sling out and get on the belts.. Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## randyjaco (Jul 3, 2016)

I have rebuild quite a few Reeves drive systems, but I have never seen one quite so complex as yours.  The watch word here would be minimal lubrication. The sheaves should not be lubricated.  You do not want lubricant getting on the belt and/or sheave surface. Generally the sheaves have an internal plastic bearing,  like Teflon or nylon.  I would guess that the powder is graphite. Where you have metal shafts and gears you might use some oil sparingly, but I would bet the bearings are Oillite (sp) .   So you probably need only to clean everything well and put it back together.
 Scott would be a better source of information.
 Good luck 
Randy


----------



## Usmcdevildog (Jul 4, 2016)

randyjaco said:


> I have rebuild quite a few Reeves drive systems, but I have never seen one quite so complex as yours.  The watch word here would be minimal lubrication. The sheaves should not be lubricated.  You do not want lubricant getting on the belt and/or sheave surface. Generally the sheaves have an internal plastic bearing,  like Teflon or nylon.  I would guess that the powder is graphite. Where you have metal shafts and gears you might use some oil sparingly, but I would bet the bearings are Oillite (sp) .   So you probably need only to clean everything well and put it back together.
> Scott would be a better source of information.
> Good luck
> Randy


The bearings are sealed And I'm gonna call Scott Tuesday thanks for your help


----------



## Chuck K (Jul 4, 2016)

If you check Scotts site and search vs drives you'll find info on lubrication and adjustment. If memory serves, oil is used. Seems like mine had orings to keep the oil where it belonged and away from the belts.


----------



## Sandia (Jul 4, 2016)

Curious about "Scott's Site" ?? I would like to check out the info on Reeve's drives as I have two machines with them. Could someone point me to the web site.

Thanks, Bob


----------



## RandyM (Jul 5, 2016)

Hey Bob,

This should get you started. I have no idea what Chuck is talking about.

Logan Actuator


----------



## Chuck K (Jul 6, 2016)

Sandia said:


> Curious about "Scott's Site" ?? I would like to check out the info on Reeve's drives as I have two machines with them. Could someone point me to the web site.
> 
> Thanks, Bob


----------



## Chuck K (Jul 6, 2016)

Sorry...I should have said Yahoo Logan lathe user group. Scott Logan is the moderator. You can find a lot of info there.


----------



## Sandia (Jul 7, 2016)

Chuck K said:


> Sorry...I should have said Yahoo Logan lathe user group. Scott Logan is the moderator. You can find a lot of info there.



Thanks Chuck, I will check it out.


----------



## Usmcdevildog (Jul 9, 2016)

Chuck K said:


> If you check Scotts site and search vs drives you'll find info on lubrication and adjustment. If memory serves, oil is used. Seems like mine had orings to keep the oil where it belonged and away from the belts.



Chuck you were correct buddy I got ahold of Scott, and bought the orings, then disassembled the drive removed what was left of the old rings put new ones in after cleaning it good slapped back together and now she smooth and quiet again!!  

Scotts site is Loganactuator.com if you have a Logan Scott has the parts no matter what it is, they are a bit pricey but I think he knows where else are you gonna get them lol.. Plus he's always willing to help spin don't mind paying a bit more


----------



## Chuck K (Jul 9, 2016)

I had a logan with a vs drive. When I first got it the vibration in the drive was horrible. I changed the belts and cleaned and lubricated the sheaves and shaft as they suggested on the logan user group and it ran nice and smooth.  I think I just bought Orings at the local hardware store. Glad you got yours straightened out.


----------

